# South Louisiana Retriever Club



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Mark Sehon's T Sam will be official test dog !


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Is he the dog you put in the water first to see if the gators are active?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I would bet on Sam !!!


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

T Sam never met a varmit he could not whip or a bird he could not retrieve.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

15 dogs to the water blind in the Q.
6 and 16 dropped after land series


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Is he the dog you put in the water first to see if the gators are active?


That's always the least favorite dog on a pro truck when training!


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Congratulations to Chuck McCall on winning the Qualifying with Marie!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

And Mark Sehon and Will with the 2nd and Wayne Stupka and Wendy with the 3rd.
Good job guys


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Mark .....


----------



## BARRY B (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats to Chuck and Mark way to go. Chuck and Marie have had one special week with her MH this past weekend and now her QAA. Her puppies should be in high demand now. Chuck has taken his time with Marie I see this everyday, they have earned it the old fashion way.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Anyone with full Q results?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## birdog (Nov 20, 2007)

mikebeadle said:


> Anyone with full Q results?
> 
> Thanks, Mike



1st) #2, Chuck McCall O/H
2nd) #10, Mark Sehon O/H
3rd) #4, Wayne Stupka O/H
4th) #5, Gary Abbott H, Bob Hayden O
RJ) #3, Paul Sletton H, David Aul O
J) 17, 8, 11, 13


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Thank you Bob.


----------



## STRUVE (Jul 22, 2005)

Way to go Chuck! Is Marie the dog you just bred to Chopper?


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to Wayne and Wendy!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I heard a rumor that in the derby 3 dogs did the 3rd series and 11 dogs picked up, then the test was scrapped. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey Gwen.No Buster did the second series test dog...then after two more ran they scrapped it and put out another second series.I think 7 picked up out of nineteen.12 go to the third.Prayers please for Buster.....we think he may have blown an ACL today.Will have him checked out again Monday.


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

Jay,

Was it his back left leg...remember he was limping on that one yesterday...Hope it's not serious....


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Anybody have derby callbacks?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Yes Chuck,now that you mention it he was favoring it yesterday just a little.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Jay,

Sorry to hear about Buster. Hopefully, it's just a muscle strain/sprain and nothing more.

Barb


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Derby results?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

All I know is what Charlie Moody could remember.

Ryan Brasseaux 1st
Mosher 2nd
Moody with my Tux 3rd
Ryan Brasseaux 4th.
Moody with Vegas RJ


----------



## pin-teal (Aug 6, 2008)

Would anybody know where I can see the results? Thanks.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Gwen ....Charlie was workin them boys ....Same to all placements and JAMS....Donny's pup was unbelievable.....great job Ryan.It was such a pleasure to have such an impressive field.


----------



## Blackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

Hope this may help, just returned, number only..

Open 1-49, 2-77-3-59- 4-22. rj 58 J 6 31 36 37

Am 1-29 2-23 3-50 4- 7 Don't know jams

Derby 1-14 2-17 3-24 4 19 Jam 20, 5, 7, 21


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Norman.


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

who'd Ryan win the derby with and got 4th with


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

duke7581 said:


> who'd Ryan win the derby with and got 4th with


Pepper and Crystal


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Dink Sammuel with his Derby gal


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Ida Richards ...congrats on you first JAM


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Kenny Cox and Billie Jean


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Wayne Stupka and his fine pup Wendy for their 3rd place in the Qual. What a nice young dog.

Additional congratulations to owner Donny Fitzgerald and trainer Ron Brasseaux for their Derby win with Pepper, and additional kudos to litter mate Crystal and owner Larry Clements for her 4th place finish in the Derby. Larry can take special pride in this finish as the breeder of this extremely talented litter (Chopper X Bayou Teche Angel). I've watched seven of these pups run, and all of them look like they could win and place at any trial. Future looks bright for these pups. Looking forward to seeing them grow up.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Wayne and Wendy on the Qual 3rd, and Donnie , Ryan and Pepper on the Derby win!!!

Also Congrats to Mark and Norman on the Am Win!


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

What a great weekend. Great judges, great weather, great food , and great dog work. 

Congrats to all placements and finishes


----------

